# WANTED: Mice in West Somerset area



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

Hello, I'm in living in Minehead down on the south west coast and looking for some female mice to join my little clan.

I have 3 mice at the moment and am looking to adopt 3 or 4 more. Colours/coat types aren't important though I would like a mixed bag ideally and a white mouse would be lovely

I really don't want to go to a pet shop so looking for rescues, but if anyone has any suggestions of breeders nearby I'd appreciate that too.


----------



## ratgal (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi, in which country are you?


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm in the UK


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

Just wanted to bump this as I am having one of my trio pts today and I think one of the others is also on her way out. 
I really don't want one left on her own


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Have you contacted any of the rodent rescues, a lot of them can arrange a mouse train to get them to you, I think bath Gerbil Rescue have some castrated males in.


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

problem solved! 

I just had an email out of the blue from a lady I nearly adopted from a few months ago. Someone has offered to bring them down for me if I'm still interested :thumbup:

coincidentally I think they will be stopping at bath gerbil rescue for a few nights


----------

